Ask HN: What is your favorite YouTube channel for JavaScript? - throwaway_yc
======
duder_3569
Traversy Media is incredible. Useful tutorials, very accessible instruction.

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA)

